# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Máy ảnh 2nd Nhật nội địa, chất lượng, hình thức như mới, bảo hành 1 năm-Giá rẻ!

## scomcamera

Kính chào Quý khách.  Máy ảnh Hải Anh xin cam kết máy ảnh hiện chúng tôi đang kinh doanh như sau


*1- Chỉ bán hàng dùng lướt và TRƯNG BÀY từ nội địa Nhật, không nhập lại hoặc đổi các máy đã sử dụng khác vậy nên quý khách không biết về máy ảnh cũng yên tâm là chỉ có hàng chất lượng xách tay từ Nhật*
*2- Máy ảnh bán ra đảm bảo 100% còn nguyên, zin chưa sửa chữa hoặc thay thế phụ kiện ngoài khác và Máy bán được bảo hành từ 6 tháng đến 12 tháng. Trong tháng đầu sử dụng nếu máy bị lỗi sẽ được đổi ngay chiếc khác cùng Model.*
*3- Giá bán luôn bán giá tốt nhất so với hàng xách tay Nhật. Nếu quý khách thực sự quan tâm đến chiếc máy ảnh CHẤT LƯỢNG với hình thức NHƯ MỚI và BẢO HÀNH DÀI HẠN thì tôi chắc chắn đáp ứng được nhu cầu của quý khách.*





> Mục này các bạn nên lưu ý: Hàng của tôi bán ra không ghép Pin, xạc for hay Hàng nhái Trung Quốc! (1 Bộ Pin xạc xịn rẻ nhất cũng từ 1tr2 đến 5tr)





*Chuyên máy ảnh 2nd Nhật nội địa*
*Mr Dư – 0935.45.1319 – 0909.314.865 Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger*
Địa chỉ: 103 Lê Thanh Nghị - HBT - HN
https://www.facebook.com/mayanhcanonchinhhang
http://haianh.vn


*Canon EOS 7D Body -Giá bán: 7tr6*. Hàng Nhật nội địa chỉ có 2 ngôn ngữ là Anh và Nhật. Hình thức đẹp full box (nobox) mới 98-99% . Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, hoặc alo *0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865*


*Canon EOS 5D Mark II Body - Giá bán: 11tr5* Hàng nội địa Nhật xịn, dòng chuyên nghiệp cảm biến Fullframe, fullbox hàng đẹp, hình thức mới từ 95 đến 99%. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, hoặc alo *0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865*


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III Body - Giá bán: 26tr*. Hàng nội địa Nhật xịn, Body 3 ngôn ngữ (ANh-Nhật_Đài) dòng chuyên nghiệp, cảm biến Fullframe, fullbox or No box hàng trưng bày tại các showrom máy ảnh bên Nhật, hình thức mới đến 99%. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, hoặc alo *0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865*


*Canon EOS 6D Body - Giá bán: 16tr5.* Hàng nội địa Nhật xịn, Body 3 ngôn ngữ (Anh-Nhật-Đài) dòng Fullframe giá rẻ, fullbox or No box hàng đẹp, hình thức mới từ 95 đến 99%. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, hoặc alo *0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865*

​
*Lens Canon các loại:*
*Lens Zom:*
Canon Lens EF-S 18-55IS và IS II, Hàng xách tay Nhật giá bán 1tr8 đến 2tr250(new STM)
Canon Lens EF-S 17-85IS USM Hàng xách tay Nhật giá bán từ 3tr
Canon Lens EF-S 18-135IS Hàng xách tay Nhật giá bán từ 4tr đến 5tr (new 100%)
Canon Lens EF-S 15-85IS USM Hàng xách tay Nhật giá bán 7-9tr
Canon Lens EF 28-135IS USM Hàng xách tay Nhật giá bán 3tr đến 4tr
*Lens Fix:*
Canon Lens EF 50mmf1.8 Giá chuẩn 2tr250 (new 100%)
Canon Lens EF 20mm f2.8 Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 7tr2
Canon Lens EF 24mm f2.8 Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 3tr5
Canon Lens EF 35mmf2.0 Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 4tr5
Canon Lens EF 50mmf1.4 Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 6tr
Canon Lens EF 85mmf1.8 USM Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 6tr
Canon Lens EF 135mm f2L Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 14tr5
Canon Lens EF 35mm f1.4L USM Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 18tr9
Canon Lens EF 85mm f1.2L II Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 29tr6
*Lens Macro:*
Macro Canon Lens EF 100 f2.8 USM Nhật xịn xách tay giá 7tr
Macro Canon Lens EF 100 f2.8L IS USM Nhật xịn xách tay giá 13tr2
*Lens Zom L (viền đỏ):*
Canon EF 17-40 f4L Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 10tr5
Canon EF 24-105 f4L Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 10tr như mới
Canon EF 24-70 f2.8L Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 18tr5 cực đẹp
*Lens Tele:*
Canon EF-S 55-250is (IS II) f3.5-5.6 Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 2tr4 và 2tr7
Canon EF 70-200 f4L IS Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 18tr
Canon EF 70-200 f2.8L IS Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 20tr5
Canon EF 70-200 f2.8L IS II Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 30tr5


*+ Máy ảnh Nikon DSLR hàng xách tay những máy thông dụng:*


*Nikon DSLR D700 Body- Giá: 11tr:* Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn (Sê ri đầu 2) hình thức đẹp 95-99% nguyên bản. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, hoặc alo* 0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865*


*Nikon DSLR D600 Body - Giá: 13tr:* Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn (Sê ri đầu 2) hình thức đẹp 95-99% nguyên bản. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger 0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865
 

*Nikon DSLR D610 Body - Giá: 14tr9:* Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn (Sê ri đầu 2) hình thức đẹp 98-99% nguyên bản. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger* 0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865*


*Nikon DSLR D750 Body- Giá: 21tr8*: Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn (Sê ri đầu 2) hình thức đẹp 99% nguyên bản. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger *0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865*

​
*Lens Zom:*
Nikon 18-105VR_G Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 3tr3, mới 100% 4tr5
Nikon 18-140VR_G Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 4tr5 đến 5tr2
Nikon 18-200VR_G II Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 6tr9
Nikon 16-85VR_G Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 6tr9
Nikon AF-S 24-85 VR Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 4tr5 đến 5tr5 rất đẹp
Nikon 16-35f4 G Hàng xách tay Nhật giá 15tr6
Nikon 24-70 f2.8G_ED Nano Hàng xách tay Nhật fullbox giá 21tr4 như mới 100%
*Lens Fix:*
Nikon 20mmf2.8D (góc rộng cho FF) Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 6tr
Nikon 24mmf2.8D Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 4tr
Nikon 35mmf2.0D Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 4tr
Nikon 50mmf1.8D Hàng xách tay Nhật mới Giá 2tr3 (new)
Nikon 50mmf1.4D Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 3tr5
Nikon 85mmf1.8D Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 5tr
Nikon 85mmf1.8G Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 8tr
Nikon 85mmf1.4D Vua chân dung Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 16tr5
Nikon 85mmf1.4G (Nano) Bokeh siêu đẹp, Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 27tr6
Nikon 105mmf1.4G nano Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 35tr
*Lens Tele:*
Nikon AF 80-200mm ED đời 3 xách tay Nhật, hình thức đẹp giá 10tr
Nikon AF-S 70-200mmVR_G Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 18tr rất đẹp
Nikon AF-S 70-200mm VR II_G Nano Hàng xách tay Nhật còn cực đẹp Giá 28tr


*+ Máy ảnh SONY hàng xách tay từ Nhật những máy thông dụng:*


*SONY DSRL Mirroless A6000 - Giá: 7tr5:* Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn hình thức đẹp 99% nguyên bản chỉ có Ngôn ngữ Nhật nội địa (Khi Quý khách mua chúng tôi hỗ trợ cài đặt tiếng Anh-Việt). Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, *0935.45.1319-0909.314.865*

*SONY DSRL Mirroless A6300 - Giá: 13tr9:* Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn hình thức đẹp 99% nguyên bản chỉ có Ngôn ngữ Nhật nội địa (Khi Quý khách mua chúng tôi hỗ trợ cài đặt tiếng Anh-Việt). Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, *0935.45.1319-0909.314.865*




*SONY DSRL Mirroless A6500 - Giá: 15tr8:* Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn hình thức đẹp 99% nguyên bản chỉ có Ngôn ngữ Nhật nội địa (Khi Quý khách mua chúng tôi hỗ trợ cài đặt tiếng Anh-Việt). Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, *0935.45.1319-0909.314.865*
ACE và các bạn quan tâm vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để có thông tin chính xác về tình trạng hàng hóa


*SONY DSRL Mirroless A7 Mark II - Giá: 17tr9:* Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn hình thức đẹp 99% nguyên bản chỉ có Ngôn ngữ Nhật nội địa (Khi Quý khách mua chúng tôi hỗ trợ cài đặt tiếng Anh-Việt). Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, *0935.45.1319-0909.314.865*

​

*Chuyên máy ảnh 2nd Nhật nội địa*
*Mr Dư – 0935.45.1319 – 0909.314.865 Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger*
*Địa chỉ: 103 Lê Thanh Nghị - HBT - HN*
*https://www.facebook.com/mayanhcanonchinhhang*
*http://haianh.vn*

----------


## scomcamera

SONY DSRL Mirroless A7 Mark II - Giá: 17tr9: Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn hình thức đẹp 99% nguyên bản chỉ có Ngôn ngữ Nhật nội địa (Khi Quý khách mua chúng tôi hỗ trợ cài đặt tiếng Anh-Việt). Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, 0935.45.1319-0909.314.865

----------


## scomcamera

Canon EOS 5D Mark II Body - Giá bán: 11tr5 Hàng nội địa Nhật xịn, dòng chuyên nghiệp cảm biến Fullframe, fullbox hàng đẹp, hình thức mới từ 95 đến 99%. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger, hoặc alo 0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865

----------


## scomcamera

Nikon DSLR D600 Body - Giá: 13tr: Hàng Nhật nội địa xịn (Sê ri đầu 2) hình thức đẹp 95-99% nguyên bản. Vui lòng liên hệ Imessage, Viber, Zalo, facebook mesenger 0935.45.1319- 0909.314.865

----------


## scomcamera

+ Máy ảnh Canon EOS 6DII BODY Giá bán: 30.500.000vnđ ( Full VAT)

----------


## scomcamera

Máy ảnh Canon EOS 90D body:
Giá bán: 33tr (body) 36tr( Body+lens 18-55is STM) 45tr (Body+lens 18-135is STM)
Giá gồm VAT - Tặng thẻ nhớ 16GB và túi

----------

